# Gretchen-Frage PS4 Pro oder Xbox One X kaufen?



## taller33 (14. März 2018)

Hallo!
Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines 4K TV‘s und stehe vor der Entscheidung mir eine der genannten Konsolen zu kaufen. Nun brauche ich eure Erfahrungen mit den Geräten. Ich beabsichtige nicht UHD-Blurays zu kaufen, streame lieber Filme. Außerdem würden mich die Exklusivtitel der PlayStation etwas mehr ansprechen, jedoch ist der Großteil der Spiele doch eher Multiplattform wo sich die höhere Rechenleistung der One X bemerkbar machen sollte. Wie seht ihr das, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Was würdet ihr kaufen?


----------



## Andrej (14. März 2018)

Hier musst du selbst entscheiden, denn es liegt an dir wie sehr du auf die PS4 Exklusivspiele verzichten kannst. 
Da ich Exklusivtitel von Sony gut finde, habe ich mir eine PS4 gelihen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. März 2018)

Das hängt von Dir und Deinen Spielen ab.
Gibt es die games nur für die PS dann eben die.
Willst Du die Konsole auch als Mediencenter dann die One! ( Wenn denn mal kodi wieder Richtig darauf läuft )


----------



## the_move (15. März 2018)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dir eine Prioritätenliste erstellst und dann schaust, welche Konsole die meisten Deiner Punkte erfüllt? Oder aber Du schaust nach den besten Angeboten und kaufst innerhalb eines abgesteckten Zeitraums einfach beide Konsolen, ergo keine Kompromisse.




Nachtrag: Ich würde Dir, egal für welche Konsole Du Dich nun etscheiden solltest, zu Geduld raten. Vor rund einem Monat konnte man die PS4 Pro im Mediamarkt für rund 330 oder 340€ erwerben. Nochmal 2 Monate zuvor zur Weihnachtszeit gar für 285€.  

Das ist ein Problem, auf welches ich schon in einem anderen Thread hingewiesen habe, nämlich dass die eigentlichen Einsparungen seitens der Hersteller an den Geräten nicht mehr an die Kunden übertragen wird. Stattdessen wird mit „Scheinangeboten“ rumgefuchtelt, die aber keine sind. In der Tat könnten die betreffenden Konsolen das ganze Jahr über etwa zu dem Preis angeboten werden. 

Schaut man sich die Preisentwicklungen der Vorgenerationen an, erkennt man dass auch die erfolgreicheren Konsolen stetig deutlich im Preis fielen. Nach 4 Jahren kosteten alle Geräte i.d.R. gerade noch die Hälfte, während bereits im Laufe des ersten Jahres der Preis eines jeweiligen Geräts, ob Playstation 1-3, ob Sega Mega Drive, Saturn, Dreamcast, Super Nintendo, N64, Gamecube, Wii, Xbox, Xbox 360 (bei letzterer gab es dann diverse Upgrades um den Preisverfall zu dämpfen) schon um etwa 25% gefallen war.

Überträgt man dies auf die jetzige Generation würden PS4 Slim und Xbox One S bereits regulär für 199€ (der etwaige Angebotspreis zu Weihnachten) angeboten werden, die PS4 Pro für 299€ und die Xbox One X würde preislich zwischen 429€ und 449€UVP rangieren.

Falls Du die Geduld aufbringen kannst denke ich, dass Du schon sehr bald davon profitieren kannst. Ich bin sehr auf die Angebote zu Ostern und im Mai (falls da wieder ein Gamesday ansteht) gespannt. 

Auch bei den Spielen lässt sich eine Menge Geld - auch bei Konsolen - sparen, und eben für das eingesparte Geld kann man sich mehr Spiele, oder mehr Konsolen leisten, sofern man die eingesparte Summe dennoch in das Hobby investieren möchte. Mehr fürs Geld ist immer gut, oder?


----------



## taller33 (15. März 2018)

Danke für den Tipp!
Du hast natürlich absolut recht. Ich denke ich werde aber gebraucht zuschlagen. Es gibt einige Angebote wo Rechnung zwecks Garantie dabei ist. Da komm ich schon preislich gut weg.


----------



## the_move (15. März 2018)

So funktioniert es natürlich auch. Ich drück die Daumen für einen guten Kauf.

Was Spiele günstiger einkaufen angeht. Digital ist das sehr einfach. Beide Anbieter, PSN wie Xbox live bieten runterladbare Apps für iOS/Android. Dort kann man jeweils Spiele, die einen interessieren in eine Wunschliste ablegen, bzw. bei Xbox kann man sie in der „Pinnwand“ ablegen. Im Falle eines akzeptablen Angebots, z.B. um 50% oder mehr Reduktion kann man bei Bedarf zuschlagen. Gleichzeitig hat man über die Wunschliste (zumindest bei PSN) einen besseren Überblick über die aktuelle Angebotslage.

Bzgl. Physischer Datenträger...In Großbritannien kann man teilweise ältere PS4/XOne Spiele neu OVP zu Preisen einkaufen, für die man in Deutschland dieselben in Gebraucht erhält. Neuwertige,  neu veröffentlichte Titel kosten im Schnitt inklusive Porto 25-33% weniger als in Deutschland, und fallen i.d.R. dort deutlich schneller im Preis (mit Ausnahme von z.B. Call of Duty, Halo oder PS First Party Titeln). Bis auf ganz, ganz wenige Ausnahmen verfügen diese Spiele auch über die deutsche Tonspur.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2018)

Wenn ich mich zu entscheiden hätte, dann würde ich zur PS4 Pro greifen. Das liegt einfach daran, dass ich ein großer Fan der Sony Exklusivtitel bin. Mit Games wie Ratchet & Clank, Infamous Second Son, The Last of Us, Uncharted oder Horizon Zero Dawn hatte ich wahnsinnig viel Spaß. Dazu dann noch die kommenden Titel, wie Spider-man, Detroit Become Human, God of War, Days Gone, The Last of Us 2... Speziell was solche Exklusivtitel angeht, ist die Xbox bei weitem nicht so gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2018)

Ja um die PS Exclusives kommt man fast nicht drum rum.
Ich würde spontan noch FF7, Death Stranding und Ghost of Tsushima hinzufügen.^^


----------



## Chibs (15. März 2018)

Ich würde ganz klar die PS4 Pro nehmen. Sony hat nicht nur die mit Abstand meisten sondern auch die besten Exclusives. In einem Monat kommt God of War raus , Detroit: Become Human , Spiderman , The Last of Us 2 , und das neue Kojima-Game folgen. Days Gone sieht ebenfalls sehr interessant aus und ist PS-exklusiv. Die Xbox One X bietet schon eine feine Hardware die ich gerne kaufen würde. Aber so ganz ohne exklusive Top-Spiele bringt die beste Hardware einfach nichts (siehe auch PC). Ich würde heute sogar noch auf PS3 oder Xbox 360 zocken wenn es dort aktuelle und gute Exklusivtitel geben würde. Also nur auf diesem System. Spiele >>> Hardware


----------



## DARK-THREAT (15. März 2018)

Wenn du auf Rennspiele wie Forza Motorsport oder Open World Rennspiele wie Forza Horizon (alle 3 Teile sind spielbar) bist, dann XBOX One. Wenn du Spiele wie Quantum Break, Alan Wake, Ryse, Dead Rising, Sunset Overdrive spielen magst, dann XBOX One. Bei Gears of War oder Halo kann man jeden Teil auf der Konsole zocken und bis man die Storys durch hat, das dauert. Spiele wie Cuphead, Ori sind oft gelobt worden und vom Artstil unerreicht. Es gibt mit Halo Wars 1 und 2 sogar gute Echtzeitstrategie auf der XBOX.
Jetzt in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen kommen mit Sea of Thieves und State of Decay 2 zwei Spiele raus,die im Koop viele Stunden fesseln können. SoD2 ist aber auch zu aller erst ein Singleplayer Spiel. 


Spiele wie Days Gone, TLoU2, FF7 oder Death Stranding kommen so oder so erst 2019 auf die Playstation 4. Die sollten heute keine Gründe für ein Kauf sein, eher Spiele, die man jetzt zocken kann. 
Eine PS4 würde ich empfehlen, wenn du sehr auf Action-Adventure und cineastische Spiele stehst. Spiele wie The Order, Heavy Rain, Beyond2Souls, Uncharted 1-4 oder das kommende Detroit bzw Spider-Man. 
Wenn du auf Japano-Rollenspiele stehst oder allgemein auf Spiele mit japanischem Einfluss oder Stil, dann hast du auf der PS4 mehr Auswahl.


Wenn du aber so oder so mehr Multiplattformspiele spielst, dann würde ich dir zur XBOX One X raten.


----------



## Viking30k (15. März 2018)

Von den spielen her würde ich eher eine ps4 pro holen

Vom krach her die Xbox one x

Spiele daher nur noch exklusiv titel auf der ps4 da mir das spielen auf der x mehr Spaß macht gerade nachts ist die Konsole ein Traum


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2018)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Spiele wie Days Gone, TLoU2, FF7 oder Death Stranding kommen so oder so erst 2019 auf die Playstation 4. Die sollten heute keine Gründe für ein Kauf sein, eher Spiele, die man jetzt zocken kann.



Natürlich sollten auch zukünftige Spiele mit in die Kaufentscheidung einfließen. Es zählt sowohl das Hier und Jetzt als auch Kommendes. Wer jetzt eine PS4 (Pro) kauft, weil er auf die Sony Exklusivtitel steht, der kann sicher sein, dass eben auch noch einiges an Nachschub 2018/2019 in der Pipeline ist.



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Spiele wie Cuphead, Ori sind oft gelobt worden und vom Artstil unerreicht.



Spiele, die in diese Kerbe schlagen, gibt es auch auf der PS4. Zum Beispiel Journey. Dann wären da auf der PS4 noch Sachen wie Shadow of the Colussus oder The Last Guardian, welche ebenfalls eher außergewöhnliche Spielerfahrungen mit sich bringen.

Nur mal so als Anmerkungen.


----------



## the_move (15. März 2018)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Spiele wie Days Gone, TLoU2, FF7 oder Death Stranding kommen so oder so erst 2019 auf die Playstation 4. Die sollten heute keine Gründe für ein Kauf sein, eher Spiele, die man jetzt zocken kann.
> Eine PS4 würde ich empfehlen, wenn du sehr auf Action-Adventure und cineastische Spiele stehst. Spiele wie The Order, Heavy Rain, Beyond2Souls, Uncharted 1-4 oder das kommende Detroit bzw Spider-Man.
> Wenn du auf Japano-Rollenspiele stehst oder allgemein auf Spiele mit japanischem Einfluss oder Stil, dann hast du auf der PS4 mehr Auswahl.


Hier wird aber einiges unterschlagen, z.B. das GT Sports inhaltlich in den letzten Monaten aufgeholt hat, in punkto neue Autos, Rennstrecken etc...und die neuen Inhalte sind gratis. Noch dazu besaßen die Autos zumindest den gleichen, wenn nicht z.T. einen höheren Detailgrad im Vergleich zu Forza.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQ6W4bVqQzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was exklusiv angeht, auch wenn Shadow of the Colossus „nur“ ein Remake ist, ist es wirklich eine Augenweide. Und noch dazu sehr erschwinglich. Dann kommt diesen Monat Ni No Kuni 2. Ja, auch für PC,...aber meines Wissens nach nicht für Xbox,...genauso wie Hellblade.

Eher würde es Sinn machen sich jetzt die PS4 Pro zu kaufen und 2019 die Xbox, weil Letztere bis dahin wohl einem signifikanterem Preisverfall unterliegen wird. Bis dahin haben die Third-Parties wohl auch ihre Spiele endlich fertiggepatcht.

Und sicher stellt die Xbox 1 X Multiplattformer i.d.R. besser dar als die PS4 Pro, aber z.T. in einem weit niedrigerem Ausmaß als gerne kolportiert wird. Und zum Teil wird bei den Diskussionen unnötig der Einfruck vermittelt, dass  diese Spiele auf der PS4 Pro, oder gar den Slim Modellen unerträglich zu spielen sind.

Und ich kann nur jedem, der es noch nicht von der PS3 kannte, empfehlen sich Dragon‘s Crown Pro anzusehen. Ist zwar 2D, aber Atlus macht geniale Spiele, siehe Odin‘s Sphere...ach, stimmt ja. Odin Sphere Leifthrasir war ja auch Playstation Exklusiv.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsTvoG3_HkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nOyfgzU6ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (15. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Hier wird aber einiges unterschlagen, z.B. das GT Sports inhaltlich in den letzten Monaten aufgeholt hat, in punkto neue Autos, Rennstrecken etc...und die neuen Inhalte sind gratis. Noch dazu besaßen die Autos zumindest den gleichen, wenn nicht z.T. einen höheren Detailgrad im Vergleich zu Forza.



Hätten sie mal lieber die KI in der Karriere noch überarbeitet:

YouTube

Die ist das Dümmste was mir in letzter Zeit in Rennspielen untergekommen ist. So viele Fahrfehler macht ja kein Fahranfänger. Witziger Weise geht es in Custom Rennen wenn man auf Profi fährt. Da bleiben sie besser auf der Strecke. Nur sollte man sich da um dass immer gleiche Skript kümmern. Ständig die selben Autos auf denn immer gleichen Plätzen in jeder Rennklasse nimmt einen jegliche Illusion ein echtes Rennen zu fahren. Bei GT3 ist immer der Nissan Platz 3 und die BMW M6 führen das Feld an. Vorgefertigter Ablauf nenne ich sowas.
Die Divatare sind ja schon keine Leuchten aber was man sich bei der KI da in Sport gedacht hat weiß ich bis Heute nicht. Ist mein größter Kritikpunkt. Bis auf dass Karriere-Cups auch Meisterschaften haben sollten und nicht einzelne Pokalrennen. Merkt einfach dass das Game halt für den gut funktionieren Online-Part ausgelegt ist.
Offline rennen fahre ich aber woanders fast lieber.
Von Fahrgefühl würde ich gern viel Mehr GT Sport fahren. Aber die Macken müssen für mich da noch weg anstatt an Autos in 8k Qualität zu arbeiten.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. März 2018)

Momentan bist du mit der XBox One X besser dran. Die ist leiser und leistungsfähiger. Außerdem steht bei Sony mittelfristig schon die PS 5 vor der Tür. Zumindest bis die erscheint würde ich mit der XBox zocken.


----------



## the_move (16. März 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Momentan bist du mit der XBox One X besser dran. Die ist leiser und leistungsfähiger. Außerdem steht bei Sony mittelfristig schon die PS 5 vor der Tür. Zumindest bis die erscheint würde ich mit der XBox zocken.


Die One X ist dafür auch teurer. Und je nach Angebot mal weniger, mal mehr signifikant. Und bei der PS4 ist die Lautstärke Glückspiel. Und wer sich für das Spielen mit (Surround-)Kofhörer nicht zu schade ist (ich finde es sogar besser als mit Boxen, aber man braucht dafür wohl anatomisch „normalgeformte“ Gehörgänge), den stören die Geräusche sowieso nicht.


----------



## the_move (16. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Hätten sie mal lieber die KI in der Karriere noch überarbeitet:
> 
> Die ist das Dümmste was mir in letzter Zeit in Rennspielen untergekommen ist...


Ach, tatsächlich?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ua0qjlnjFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6yV0XOyj0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das eine K.I. die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug verliert ist dämlich, wobei die Frage ist, ob das auch regelmäßig geschieht. Passiert es gelegentlich wäre es sogar realistisch. K.I. Gegner, die ein auf der Straße befindliches Hindernis nicht umfahren können, geschweige ein langsamer fahrendes Fahrzeug überholen riechen dagegen umso mehr nach Script.

Rubberband 
YouTube


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

blöde frage es spricht nix für ne xbox, war früher mal anders aber jetzt unötig.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> blöde frage es spricht nix für ne xbox, war früher mal anders aber jetzt unötig.



Wo wurde in deinem Post eine Frage gestellt? Wer keinen PC bzw. einen alten PC besitzt, kann die MS/Xbox Exclusiv Games auf der One X genießen. Wer einen großen Wert auf Lautstärke legt, wird mit der One X besser bedient sein. Wer im Konsolenbereich die bestmögliche Bildqualität haben möchte, greift zur Xbox one X.


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wo wurde in deinem Post eine Frage gestellt? Wer keinen PC bzw. einen alten PC besitzt, kann die MS/Xbox Exclusiv Games auf der One X genießen. Wer einen großen Wert auf Lautstärke legt, wird mit der One X besser bedient sein. Wer im Konsolenbereich die bestmögliche Bildqualität haben möchte, greift zur Xbox one X.



lies mal threadüberschrift.....und disqulified.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> lies mal threadüberschrift.....und disqulified.



Er fragt hier im Forum welche Konsole zu ihm passen könnte. Wenn du dem jenigen nicht helfen willst bzw kannst dann brauchst du hier auch nichts Posten zumal dein Post auch völlig gehaltlos ist.


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Er fragt hier um Forum welche Konsole zu ihm passen könnte. Wenn du dem jenigen nicht helfen willst bzw kannst dann brauchst du hier auch nichts Posten zumal dein Post auch völlig gehaltlos ist.



Nein ist er nicht wenn du das nicht siehts dann stimmt was nicht mit dir.


----------



## Taonris (17. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines 4K TV‘s und stehe vor der Entscheidung mir eine der genannten Konsolen zu kaufen. Nun brauche ich eure Erfahrungen mit den Geräten. Ich beabsichtige nicht UHD-Blurays zu kaufen, streame lieber Filme. Außerdem würden mich die Exklusivtitel der PlayStation etwas mehr ansprechen, jedoch ist der Großteil der Spiele doch eher Multiplattform wo sich die höhere Rechenleistung der One X bemerkbar machen sollte. Wie seht ihr das, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Was würdet ihr kaufen?



Die X bietet mehr Features und ist deutlich leiser, VRAM-hungrige Spiele sehen auch teilweise deutlich besser aus. Ansonsten wirst du bei den Mulitplattformtiteln nicht viel Unterschiede sehen.
Wenn du allerdings mehr Wert auf Exklusivspiele legst führt meiner Meinung nach kein Weg an der PS4 vorbei, über das zukünftige Spiele-Lineup von MS können wir nur spekulieren aber so wie es derzeit aussieht wird die diesjährige E3 zeigen wo die Richtung hingeht. Forza Horizon 4 und ein neues Fable scheinen ziemlich fix zu sein alles andere ist aktuell nicht mehr als ein Gerücht.

Müsste ich mich entscheiden würde ich die Pro nehmen.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. März 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht wenn du das nicht siehts dann stimmt was nicht mit dir.



Wenn du hier im Forum provozieren möchtest bitteschön aber ohne mich. 

Du hast eine Haltlose Behauptung hier gepostet die weder dem jenigen Hilft der sich hier erkundigen will, noch hilft sie der Allgemeinheit. Ich habe bereits mit ein paar Argumentaten aufgezeigt, dass es sehr wohl Kaufpunkte für die One X gibt. 

Wenn du mit Konsolen nichts anfangen kannst bzw. dich selbst künstlich auf eine Plattform beschränken willst ist das deine Entscheidung. Dies macht aber weder den PC noch die Xbox/Playstation besser/schlechter. 

Ich kann also guten Gewissen sagen, mit mir ist alles in bester Ordnung  

P.S. Ich hoffe für dich, das du dein Problem mit deinem PC und deinem Monitor lösen konntest. Andernfalls fällt das spielen eher schwer wenn der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (17. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Das eine K.I. die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug verliert ist dämlich, wobei die Frage ist, ob das auch regelmäßig geschieht. Passiert es gelegentlich wäre es sogar realistisch. K.I. Gegner, die ein auf der Straße befindliches Hindernis nicht umfahren können, geschweige ein langsamer fahrendes Fahrzeug überholen riechen dagegen umso mehr nach Script.



Ich habe ja geschrieben dass die Drivatare auch nicht die Hellsten sind. Aber halt hier und da nicht ganz so extrem wie in GT Sport Karriere. Fahrfehler machen die auch aber fliegen halt nicht ganz so häufig von der Strecke. Leicht Cheaten tun sie ebenfalls. Trotzdem gibt es zumindest Positionswechsel und nicht immer die selben Karren in jeder Klasse hintereinander. Auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden stellen sie sich auch fähiger an. Video mit niedriger KI Stufe gibt es genug. Da sind die auch unfähig. Bei GT kannst aber für die Karrieren nicht mal umfangreiche Einstellungen wählen. Weder Rennlänge, KI Fähigkeit noch den Gummiband-Boost abschalten. Geht nur in Custom Einzelrennen.
Daher ist für mit GT Sport in Sachen Darbietung etwas schlimmer als Forza.
Die spannensten Rennen hatte ich eher bei Project Cars (2) bis jetzt. Zumindest wenn man da die Stärke und Aggressivität richtig wählt. Fahrverhalten finde ich da nicht ganz so berauschend. Perfekte Renn-KI gibt es so gut wie eh nicht. Trotzdem können sich bei paar Games da einiges summieren.

Hoffe einfach dass man da bei GT noch Mal ansetzt. Glaube jetzt eh nicht dass gerade Renn-Games hier über die Entscheidung welche Konsole bestimmen.^^


----------



## LDNV (19. März 2018)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Das hängt von Dir und Deinen Spielen ab.
> Gibt es die games nur für die PS dann eben die.
> Willst Du die Konsole auch als Mediencenter dann die One! ( Wenn denn mal kodi wieder Richtig darauf läuft )



Naja, hab mir vor nem Jahr aus dem Grund eine One gekauft, um sie eben auch als Medien Center zu mißbrauchen. 
Seit die Exklusiven durchweg auch für den PC kommen und ich hauptsächlich auch auf den PC spiele, ist die One verschwunden und habe ich mir eine PS4 Pro, hauptsächlich für die Sony Exklusiven zugelegt. 

Was soll ich sagen? Auch als Medien Center enttäuscht sie mich nicht. 
Die Pro ist im Idle ebenso wenig zu hören wie die One (zumindest meine, ich weiß das es eine gewisse Streuung gibt) und da der PS3 Media Server wie auch Plex laufen und es Netflix wie auch YouTube gibt, dient sie ebenso als Mediencenter. 

Besser gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Ganz abgesehen davon das MS mit den Exklusiven leider ja sehr abgebaut hat... ich bin großer Xbox Fan gewesen, und gab der Xbox immer den Vorzug gegenüber der PS. 
Aber was Sony da an exklusiven hat und dadurch das die paar Exklusiven der One auch auf den PC kommen hat die Xbox leider jegliche Daseinsberechtigung in meinem Wohnzimmer verloren. 

Kann eigentlich nur nachvollziehen wenn sich jemand ne Xe kauft, wenn eben kein Leistungsstarker PC vorhanden ist und man auf die paar Exklusiven ala Halo / GOW / Forza steht (was ich auch tue, ohne Frage. Aber wie oft erscheinen die?)


----------



## taller33 (21. März 2018)

Also, ich habe keine leistungsstarken PC zu Hause um die Xbox Exklusiv Titel zu spielen. Jedoch scheint es mir so, dass PlayStation bessere Single Player Exklusiv Titel hat. Bei Xbox scheint doch alles sehr stark auf Multiplayer ausgelegt zu sein, siehe Sea of Thieves. Und da komme ich überhaupt nicht mehr rein.  Aufgrund der privaten, familiären Situation bin ich eher jemand der hin und wieder mal ein Stündchen in Ruhe zocken will ohne auf online Multiplayer etc. angewiesen zu sein.  Stellt sich also wirklich die Frage, sind spiele wichtiger als die Hardware? Zu meinem PC Zeiten, hatte ich immer das beste und leistungsstärkste was zur Verfügung war. Das war auch der Grund warum ich mich von diesem Hobby verabschiedet habe. Es war einfach zu kostspielig.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (21. März 2018)

Klingt fast immer als ob man gezwungen ist am PC immer das Lestungsfähigste zu haben.
Sowas ist ja persönliche Einstellungssache. Selbst mittelklasse PC Hardware hält einen 6-7 Jahreszyklus schon mal aus mittlerweile.
Spielchen der besseren Hardware hast in den letzten Jahren verstärkt auch auf Konsole. Wer da die beste Leistung immer will hat 2013 die PS4 gebraucht, dann die Pro umd vor Kurzem die One X. Wenn in 1 1/2 oder 2 Jahren die PS5 tatsächlich ansteht müsste man wieder wechseln.
Wie viel Leistung man über welchen Zeitraum will muss man Selber wissen.
Man konnte ja schon 2013 PC mit höhen Kosten erwerben die aber Heute die One X noch überbieten.

Sicher sollte das Softwareangebot zu einem Großteil in die Kaufentscheidung reinspielen. Hardware ohne die richtigen Games hat wenig Nutzen. Einige Leute haben halt dann mindestens zwei Plattformen um mehr abzudecken. Kommt ja auch nicht alle 2-3 Monate immer ein Exklusivtitel raus auf nur einer Plattform.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe keine leistungsstarken PC zu Hause um die Xbox Exklusiv Titel zu spielen. Jedoch scheint es mir so, dass PlayStation bessere Single Player Exklusiv Titel hat. Bei Xbox scheint doch alles sehr stark auf Multiplayer ausgelegt zu sein, siehe Sea of Thieves. Und da komme ich überhaupt nicht mehr rein.  Aufgrund der privaten, familiären Situation bin ich eher jemand der hin und wieder mal ein Stündchen in Ruhe zocken will ohne auf online Multiplayer etc. angewiesen zu sein.  Stellt sich also wirklich die Frage, sind spiele wichtiger als die Hardware? Zu meinem PC Zeiten, hatte ich immer das beste und leistungsstärkste was zur Verfügung war. Das war auch der Grund warum ich mich von diesem Hobby verabschiedet habe. Es war einfach zu kostspielig.



Dann würde ich dir zur Playstation 4 Pro raten. Die Singleplayer Spiele ala Uncharted 4, Horizon Zero Dawn, Schadow of Thrones Kolossus und co. überzeugen meist auf ganzer Linie und Unterhaltung einen Super  Zudem benötigst du kein Online Abo (PS Plus/Xbox Gold).

Ich persönlich habe beide Konsolen Zuhause stehen. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Von der Leistung her ist die Xbox One X schon super aber die Pro muss sich nicht Verstecken. 

Grüße


----------



## taller33 (21. März 2018)

Würde es dir was ausmachen die Vor- und Nachteile kurz aufzuzeigen?

@KuroSamurai117 Ich bin halt Enthusiast und wollte immer die beste Hardware haben! Ein bisschen kommt das jetzt bei den Konsolen auch durch. In Vergleichsvideos muss ich sagen, kann ich keinen großen Unterschied zw. PS4 Pro und Xbox One X sehen, bei stehenden Bildern vielleicht aber in Bewegung fallen mir die Texturunterschiede echt nicht so ins Auge. Jedoch scheint die One X auch mehr Support für 60fps zu bieten. Gerade bei Witcher 3 finde ich das sehr ansprechend z. B..


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. März 2018)

Die X bietet die meiste Zeit eine bessere Auflösung und soweit ich weiß mehr Spiele mit 60 fps Support. Mich würden die dauerhaften 30 fps stören, weswegen ein Fernseher mit TrueMotion welches 60 fps simuliert, gut wäre.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe keine leistungsstarken PC zu Hause um die Xbox Exklusiv Titel zu spielen. Jedoch scheint es mir so, dass PlayStation bessere Single Player Exklusiv Titel hat. Bei Xbox scheint doch alles sehr stark auf Multiplayer ausgelegt zu sein, siehe Sea of Thieves. Und da komme ich überhaupt nicht mehr rein.  Aufgrund der privaten, familiären Situation bin ich eher jemand der hin und wieder mal ein Stündchen in Ruhe zocken will ohne auf online Multiplayer etc. angewiesen zu sein.  Stellt sich also wirklich die Frage, sind spiele wichtiger als die Hardware? Zu meinem PC Zeiten, hatte ich immer das beste und leistungsstärkste was zur Verfügung war. Das war auch der Grund warum ich mich von diesem Hobby verabschiedet habe. Es war einfach zu kostspielig.



Das "Problem" ist oftmals, du kannst zwar theoretisch mit recht günstiger PC-Hardware spielen, nur macht man das meistens nicht.^^
Ich musste auch ständig upgraden, und zwar einfach nur weil man es konnte.
Das ging ganz schön ins Geld. Aber gut, für sein Hobby muss man eben auch mal was hinlegen.

Heute kann ich mit einem PC nichts mehr anfangen. Ich dachte eigentlich immer da kommt irgendwann nochmal ein HTPC ins Haus, aber mittlerweile sehe ich schwarz das das je nochmal kommen wird.

Ich spiele auch zu 80% Singleplayer Games, und da bin ich mit der Playstation rundum glücklich.
Spiele wie UC, TLoU, GoW, Bloodborne, TO1886, Horizon und all der geile Shit welcher noch angekündigt ist, treffen genau meinen Geschmack.
Die XBox Games sind für mich so uninteressant, das ich selbst als Nicht-PC Gamer keine XBox will, da mich Forza nicht anspricht, genau so wenig wie Crackdown, Sea of Thieves und wie sie nicht alle heißen. Auch Halo gefällt mir nicht mehr.

Es gibt zwar hin und wieder ein paar Perlen wie Ori and the blind Forest, aber das ist mir einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Taonris (21. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Würde es dir was ausmachen die Vor- und Nachteile kurz aufzuzeigen?
> 
> @KuroSamurai117 Ich bin halt Enthusiast und wollte immer die beste Hardware haben! Ein bisschen kommt das jetzt bei den Konsolen auch durch. In Vergleichsvideos muss ich sagen, kann ich keinen großen Unterschied zw. PS4 Pro und Xbox One X sehen, bei stehenden Bildern vielleicht aber in Bewegung fallen mir die Texturunterschiede echt nicht so ins Auge. Jedoch scheint die One X auch mehr Support für 60fps zu bieten. Gerade bei Witcher 3 finde ich das sehr ansprechend z. B..



Ich hab knapp 200 Stunden Witcher 3 auf der X gespielt, das Spiel sieht toll aus und läuft deutlich besser als auf der Standard-One die 60 fps hast du aber nur außerhalb von Städten und Dörfern und sonstigen Gegenden wo wenig NPCs vorhanden sind. Das Exklusivspieleproblem der Xbox wird sich auch nicht so schnell beheben lassen da man sicher schon Spiele für den Launch der nächsten Konsolengeneration zurückhalt, auch wenn die Marketingmaschine von MS immer behauptet man glaubt nicht mehr an Generationen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2018)

PS4 - einfach wegen der allen anderen Systemen übergelegenen Grafik in Exclusivspielen - was da hingezaubert wird findet man nichtmal in Vergleichbarer Form auf dem PC, Xbox oder sonst wo.
PS4 + Switch ftw.


----------



## the_move (21. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Würde es dir was ausmachen die Vor- und Nachteile kurz aufzuzeigen?



X1X Vorteile: Höhere Roh-Hardwareleistung, UHD-BD ROM, bessere Verarbeitung, i.d.R. geräuschärmer, Xbox Live wies bisher mehr Triple-A Titel auf, die monatlich gratis der eigenen Bibliothek dauerhaft hinzugefügt werden können,...

X1X Nachteile: Höherer Anschaffungspreis, geringere Verbreitung von Xbox in Europa und allgemein, geringe Anzahl von Inhouse-Titeln, kaum neue IPs, noch dazu mit oft geringerer Tragweite und medialer Präsenz, der Xbox Live Product Sale ist oft spärlicher als beim Konkurenten,...

PS4 Pro Vorteile: günstigere Anschaffungskosten, höhere Verbreitung in Europa, mehr relevante Inhousetitel vorhanden oder kurz vor Release, Inhouse-Titel zeigen i.d.R ein grösseres öffentliches Interesse, insgesamt grössere Aufmerksamkeit bei japanischen Spieleentwicklern (Atlus), i.d.R. viele Sonderangebote im PSN Store, PSVR (falls Interesse an Virtual Reality besteht), Festplattenwechsel ohne Garantieverlust möglich,...

PS4 Pro Nachteile: Geringere Hardware-Rohleistung (Beachte jedoch hardwaregestützes Checkerboarding durch Object-ID-Buffer, sofern die Anwendung diesen verwendet), oftmals Probleme mit auffällig hoher Lüfterlautstärke, kein UHD-BD ROM, PS Plus wies meist überwiegend Indie-Titel als Gratisspiele auf, Nutzungsrecht der Gratisspiele erlischt mit Ablauf des Abos (kann jedoch nach einer Unterbrechung wiedererlangt werden), ...


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon Thema war, aber wie Lautstärkeempfindlich bist du? Wenn  du mit einer kleinen Turbine als Spieleplattform ein Problem hast bist du bei Sony falsch. Schon mal die Controller in der Hand gehabt? Vielleicht geht es dir wie mir und du müsstest bei der PS noch mal einen Hunderter für einen alternativen Controller drauf legen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

Ich persönlich zocke mittlerweile mit Kopfhörern, weswegen mir die Lautstärke egal ist. Aber die PS4 Pro kann schon sehr laut werden. Das sollte man, wie Rolk schon richtig sagt, bedenken.
Deswegen sollte man beim Kauf darauf achten, das B-Chassis zu kaufen, bei dem die Lautstärke angeblich etwas besser sein soll.

PS4 Pro Modelle: Was bedeutet "Chassis B", "CUH-7016B" oder "CUH-7116B"? - Controller Review

PlayStation 4 Pro - Konsole (1TB, B-Chassis): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## tandel (22. März 2018)

So schwer ist die Entscheidung ja eigentlich nicht, wenn man diese Anhand der verfügbaren Spiele trifft, wie hier ja oft vorgeschlagen wird.

Wenn man nicht gerade 13 Jahre alt ist und das nächste Weihnachten noch sooooooo unendlich weit entfernt liegt und Taschengeld gibt es erst wieder nächsten Monat,
 dann kann man sich ohne Probleme jetzt z.B. die PS4pro kaufen und in einigen Jahren dann die Xbox One X gebraucht holen und dann alle interessanten Titel nachholen.

Was leben wir doch in paradiesischen Gamerzeiten.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon Thema war, aber wie Lautstärkeempfindlich bist du? Wenn  du mit einer kleinen Turbine als Spieleplattform ein Problem hast bist du bei Sony falsch. Schon mal die Controller in der Hand gehabt? Vielleicht geht es dir wie mir und du müsstest bei der PS noch mal einen Hunderter für einen alternativen Controller drauf legen.


Die Dual Shock 4 sind was Ergonomie betrifft eine andere Nummer als die Dual Shock 3, und selbst die DS3 waren absolut bequem, wenn man wusste, wie man sie zu halten hat, sprich „locker in den Fingerbeugen“, anstatt „verkrampft die Holme umgreifen“. Ich habe genug Leute gesehen, die genau diesen Fehler machten. 

Außerdem waren sie leichter, und die intern verbauten Akkus, die ich normalerweise als Nachteil zähle, haben eine verdammt hohe Lebensdauer. Meine DS3 sind nun über 6 Jahre alt und zeigen batterietechnisch keinen Kapazitätsabfall.

Zudem haben die Analogsticks XOne Standard Controller eine geringere Qualität als die der X360 Controller. Bei den DS hingegen verhält es sich umgekehrt, gerade in Bezug auf den DS4 V2. Aber MS will ja schließlich den Elite Controller verkaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2018)

Ich kann schon verstehen das Vielen der Dualshock nicht zusagt.
Auch wenn der DS4 wesentlich besser als der DS3 ist, tut man sich als XBOX-Gewohnter doch recht schwer mit dem Umstieg.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr das der XBOX Controller sehr oft empfohlen wird.
Und bei der Lautstärke verstehe ich auch das gerade PC-Spieler lieber zu One(X) greifen, wenn man eher silent PCs gewohnt ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

Ich spiele insgesamt auch lieber mit dem One Controller. Er liegt für mich einfach besser in den Händen. Zudem ist die Akkulafzeit der PS Controller mMn überhaupt nicht überzeugend.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kann schon verstehen das Vielen der Dualshock nicht zusagt.
> Auch wenn der DS4 wesentlich besser als der DS3 ist, tut man sich als XBOX-Gewohnter doch recht schwer mit dem Umstieg.
> Es kommt nicht von ungefähr das der XBOX Controller sehr oft empfohlen wird.


Für mich kommt das schon von ungefähr, denn ich kann bis heute nicht nachvollziehen, was an der asymetrischen Anordnung der Controllerhälften des Xbox Controllers ergonomischer sein soll, bzw. was daran besser sein soll, dass der linke Analog-Stick höher liegt als der rechte. Für mich selbst macht das spieltechnisch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

Andersherum wäre der DS4 bei derlei Betrachtungsweise bedingt durch seine symetrische Formation der Steuereinheiten theoretisch für Leute geeignet, die aus irgendeinem Grund die Steuerung lieber spiegelverkehrt nutzen möchten. Das trifft auf manche Linkshänder zu. Gibt ja zu diesem Zweck bis heute auch noch „Linkshänder-Mäuse“


----------



## LDNV (22. März 2018)

Ich bin immer noch ein riesen Fan vom 360 Controller. 
Der One Controller kommt da was die haptik angeht, für mich zumindest, nicht ran. Und auch nicht von der Qualität. 
Meine One Controller die ich bisher hatte, sowohl an der Box selber als ich noch eine hatte, wie auch am PC, waren immer nach kurzer Zeit am knartschen oder die Sticks fingen an sich abzunutzen uswusf... 

Da war der 360 Controller bei weiten Qualitativer... 

MS weiß schon warum sie den Elite Controller gebracht haben  

Der DS3 fand ich persönlich auch eine Katastrophe. 
Der DS4 gefällt mir sehr gut. War zwar erst eine Umgewöhnung wegen der Sticks, insgesamt finde ich ihn aber das bessere Produkt. 
Am PC nutzen lässt er sich auch Problemlos und mittels DS4 Windows, was völlig Problemlos im Hintergrund läuft, in allen Spielen nutzen und macht auch in Spielen wie Fifa keine Probleme mit einer anderen Tastenbelegung oder so ein Quatsch.


----------



## taller33 (22. März 2018)

Das Thema Lautstärke ist so eine Sache. Sind sie einfach nur laut, oder haben Sie auch deutlich höre Ausfallraten? Das würde ja darauf schließen lassen dass die Geräte überhitzen. Wenn sie einfach nur laut sind, liegt das an einer Lüfters Steuerung meiner Meinung nach. Und das könnte normal sein, um die Konsole möglichst kühl zu halten. Das wäre dann zwar nervig, aber nicht gefährlich für die Hardware.

Was das Thema Spiele angeht, ja was ich so lese sind die Exklusiv Titel von Sony deutlich ansprechender. Aber ist nicht der Großteil aller Spiele für beide Plattformen  verfügbar? Und da habe ich doch dann die bessere Grafik und die bessere Performance auf der Xbox. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, sollte man nur wegen Exklusiv Titel die Konsole auswählen, wenn viele andere Faktoren wie Zukunftssicherheit, Verarbeitungsqualität, Lautstärke etc. für die anderen sprechen?


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2018)

Frag mich nicht nach den genauen Temperaturen, aber heiss werden beide Konsolen. Das die laute Konsole langlebiger ist, weil sie intensiver gekühlt wird kannst du daraus nicht schlussfolgern.


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Was das Thema Spiele angeht, ja was ich so lese sind die Exklusiv Titel von Sony deutlich ansprechender. Aber ist nicht der Großteil aller Spiele für beide Plattformen  verfügbar? Und da habe ich doch dann die bessere Grafik und die bessere Performance auf der Xbox. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, sollte man nur wegen Exklusiv Titel die Konsole auswählen, wenn viele andere Faktoren wie Zukunftssicherheit, Verarbeitungsqualität, Lautstärke etc. für die anderen sprechen?



Natürlich ist der Großteil aller Spiele multiplattform, sprich auf beiden Geräten spielbar (und auf der One X in "besser").
Aber "Perlen" wie UC4, TLoU, Horizon, Ratchet&Clank, TO1886, Bloodborne, 
The Last Guardian, SotC Remake, Until Dawn, Gravity Rush 2, Persona 5 und viele mehr hast du eben nur auf der PS.
Und wenn man sich anschaut was da noch kommt:
Detroit, God of War, TLoU2, Spiderman, Death Stranding, FF7 Remake, Days Gone, Ghost of Tsushima usw, da verpasst man imo sehr viele tolle Spiele.

Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen will das die Xbox garnichts bietet.
Jemand der sich mit "der anderen Seite" beschäftigt kann evtl auch eine tolle Liste zusammen stellen.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich spiele insgesamt auch lieber mit dem One Controller. Er liegt für mich einfach besser in den Händen. Zudem ist die Akkulafzeit der PS Controller mMn überhaupt nicht überzeugend.


Die Akkulaufzeit des DS4 V1 war auf Grund der zusätzlichen Einrichtungen, wie das Touchpad, der Lichtleiste und des Lautsprechers geringer als die des DS3. Durch deaktivieren des Lautsprechers und Dimmen der Lichtleiste lässt sich einiges an Akkuleistung einsparen. Der DS4 V2 verfügt zusätzlich über einen Akku mit höherer Kapazität, und rund insgesamt min. 50% längerer Laufzeit.

Ich verstehe die Begeisterung für den Xbox Controller immer noch nicht, insbesondere des Xone standard, der schlechter verarbeitet ist als der der X360.

Schon komisch, die PS Controller bis hin zum DS2 galten lange Zeit als die besten Controller und der DS3 soll plötzlich ne Katastrophe gewesen sein. Und ich dacht immer ich hätte zwei „linke Hände“.



Rolk schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht nach den genauen Temperaturen, aber heiss werden beide Konsolen. Das die laute Konsole langlebiger ist, weil sie intensiver gekühlt wird kannst du daraus nicht schlussfolgern.


Welche Temperaturen erreicht die Pro und welche Temperaturen erreicht die OneX?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Was das Thema Spiele angeht, ja was ich so lese sind die Exklusiv Titel von Sony deutlich ansprechender. Aber ist nicht der Großteil aller Spiele für beide Plattformen  verfügbar? Und da habe ich doch dann die bessere Grafik und die bessere Performance auf der Xbox. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, sollte man nur wegen Exklusiv Titel die Konsole auswählen, wenn viele andere Faktoren wie Zukunftssicherheit, Verarbeitungsqualität, Lautstärke etc. für die anderen sprechen?



Wer auf die Art von Spielen steht, die es bei Sony als Exklusivtitel gibt, der bekommt beim Kauf einer PS4 halt einen Haufen erstklassiger Games mit zusammengerechnet unzähligen Stunden Spielzeit geboten.
Aber das musst du selber entscheiden, in wie weit dir eben diese Spiel wichtig sind. Diese Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen 



the_move schrieb:


> Der DS4 V2 verfügt zusätzlich über einen Akku mit höherer Kapazität, und rund insgesamt min. 50% längerer Laufzeit.



Ich meine den V2. Was die Laufzeit angeht, reicht der nicht mal ansatzweise an den Controller der Xbox heran.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich meine den V2. Was die Laufzeit angeht, reicht der nicht mal ansatzweise an den Controller der Xbox heran.


Der Xbox Controller selbst hat erst mal keine Laufzeit. Die ist nämlich abhängig von den Batterien/Akkus, die man verwendet. Ich verwende Ansmann Akkus mit 2500 mAh Kapazität. Klar, dass die DS4 (1000 mAh) generell nicht heranreichen, aber sie kommen dessen weit näher als vorher. 

Die Situation wäre zudem anders, wenn der Xbox Controller über ähnliche zusätzliche Features vefügen würde wie der DS4, zumal bereits jetzt die Laufzeit des Xbox Controllers nicht dem zweieinhalbfachen des DS4 entspricht. Die V2 sind aber dahingehend alles andere als unanehmbar, da Sony offensichtlich nun energieeffizientere Bauteile verwendet.


----------



## taller33 (22. März 2018)

Naja mal ab von der "Controller"-Diskussion, ich sitze nicht täglich Stunden an der Konsole, von daher habe ich kein Problem die regelmäßig aufzuladen. Gefallen tun mir beide, liegen auch beide gut in der Hand. 

Ganz ehrlich, was mich bisher an der PS4 Pro abhält ist die besagte "Lautstärke" aus Angst, die könnte schnell kaputt gehen, da Sony auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie gibt, MS jedoch 2. Daraus folgere ich jetzt mal etwas flapsig: "Sony verkauft Schrott-Hardware und will schnell aus der Haftung raus. Und MS steht hinter der angebotenen Qualität, was für die längere Haftungsdauer spricht."

Irgendjemand hatte ja den genialen Vorschlag, sich jetzt eine PS4 Pro zu holen und später die One X gebraucht günstig zu erwerben. Unter den o. g. Gesichtspunkten wäre es da nicht besser sich jetzt das qualitativ "bessere" Produkt zu holen und dann ggf. eine günstige PS4/PS4 Pro später um die guten Exklusivtitel zu spielen und den ganzen Rest dann auf der One X?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Der Xbox Controller selbst hat erst mal keine Laufzeit. Die ist nämlich abhängig von den Batterien/Akkus, die man verwendet. Ich verwende Ansmann Akkus mit 2500 mAh Kapazität. Klar, dass die DS4 (1000 mAh) generell nicht heranreichen, aber sie kommen dessen weit näher als vorher.



Die Laufzeit der DS Controller ist einfach nicht überzeugend!
Da gibt es für mich, wenn ich DS und Xbox Controller vergleiche, gar keine Diskussion. Selbst mit billigen Batterien kommt man mit dem One Controller deutloch länger hin, mit dem Play & Charge Kit sowieso.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Ich halte die Laufzeit für erträglich, zumal der DS4 trotz aller Features immer noch leichter ist als der Xbox Controller inkl. Batterien.



taller33 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was mich bisher an der PS4 Pro abhält ist die besagte "Lautstärke" aus Angst, die könnte schnell kaputt gehen, da Sony auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie gibt, MS jedoch 2. Daraus folgere ich jetzt mal etwas flapsig: "Sony verkauft Schrott-Hardware und will schnell aus der Haftung raus. Und MS steht hinter der angebotenen Qualität, was für die längere Haftungsdauer spricht."


Halte ich für eine sehr wage Behauptung. Meine PS3 Slim kaufte ich ein Jahr vor der Xbox 360 Slim. Meine PS3 läuft bis heute, meine X360 gab vor 2 Jahren trotz geringerer Nutzung den Geist auf. Meine alte PS4 war keinen Düsenjet und feiert ihren dritten Geburtstag, allerdings nicht bei mir, sondern bei einem guten Freund. Meine PS4 Pro macht auch keine Anstalten zum „richtig laut werden“, oder heiss werden. Mal sehen, wie sich meine Xbox One S dagegen schlägt, bzw. ob sie bis zum Kauf der One X durchhält...


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. März 2018)

Hardware -> Xbox
Software (Spiele) -> PS

Ist leider so... Würde mich wenn dann aber auch für die PS4 (Pro) entscheiden.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Ich halte die Laufzeit für erträglich, zumal der DS4 trotz aller Features immer noch leichter ist als der Xbox Controller inkl. Batterien.



Das Gewicht stört mich nicht, dass die DS Controller nach einer längeren Session jedes Mal an die Strom Tränke müssen aber schon.

PS:



the_move schrieb:


> Der DS4 V2 verfügt zusätzlich über einen Akku mit höherer Kapazität, und rund insgesamt min. 50% längerer Laufzeit.



Hast du dazu mal eine Quelle?
Denn laut diesem Bericht hat sich an der Akku Kapazität nichts geändert:

PS4: Sony stellt DualShock-4-Controller mit neuen Funktionen vor


----------



## Taonris (22. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Das Thema Lautstärke ist so eine Sache. Sind sie einfach nur laut, oder haben Sie auch deutlich höre Ausfallraten? Das würde ja darauf schließen lassen dass die Geräte überhitzen. Wenn sie einfach nur laut sind, liegt das an einer Lüfters Steuerung meiner Meinung nach. Und das könnte normal sein, um die Konsole möglichst kühl zu halten. Das wäre dann zwar nervig, aber nicht gefährlich für die Hardware.
> 
> Was das Thema Spiele angeht, ja was ich so lese sind die Exklusiv Titel von Sony deutlich ansprechender. Aber ist nicht der Großteil aller Spiele für beide Plattformen  verfügbar? Und da habe ich doch dann die bessere Grafik und die bessere Performance auf der Xbox. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, sollte man nur wegen Exklusiv Titel die Konsole auswählen, wenn viele andere Faktoren wie Zukunftssicherheit, Verarbeitungsqualität, Lautstärke etc. für die anderen sprechen?



Ja der Großteil der Spiele ist multiplattform aber wieviel Singleplayer Spiele gibts den heutzutage noch die das Budget eines God of War, Last of Us oder Spiderman haben ? Bei mir ist es mittlerweile so das ich fast nur mehr Sony Exklusivtitel spiele das liegt am Japan Support (bspw Persona) oder am Storyfokus und der Ausrichtung auf erwachse-nere Storylines (Last of Us, Detroid usw). Ich kann mit einem Sea of Thieves nix anfangen.


----------



## taller33 (22. März 2018)

@the_move  Habe ja gesagt, das es eine übertriebene Behauptung ist. Jedoch kann einem der Unterschied in der Vergabe der Garantie schon zu denken geben. Es mag schon sein, das die Sony-Konsolen generell lauter sind, dafür aber ihre Kühlarbeit ordentlich verrichten und die Konsolen dadurch genau so "langlebig" sind, wie eine Vapor-Chamber gekühlte One X.

Tja, kann mich leider immer noch nicht entscheiden. Die meisten von euch stellen ganz klar in der Vordergrund, das Sony eben durch seine Exklusivtitel das bessere Gesamtpaket darstellt. Das leuchtet mir auch ein. Jedoch schielt der Enthusiast in mir immer wieder auf die One X.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> @the_move  Habe ja gesagt, das es eine übertriebene Behauptung ist. Jedoch kann einem der Unterschied in der Vergabe der Garantie schon zu denken geben. Es mag schon sein, das die Sony-Konsolen generell lauter sind, dafür aber ihre Kühlarbeit ordentlich verrichten und die Konsolen dadurch genau so "langlebig" sind, wie eine Vapor-Chamber gekühlte One X.
> 
> Tja, kann mich leider immer noch nicht entscheiden. Die meisten von euch stellen ganz klar in der Vordergrund, das Sony eben durch seine Exklusivtitel das bessere Gesamtpaket darstellt. Das leuchtet mir auch ein. Jedoch schielt der Enthusiast in mir immer wieder auf die One X.



Die meisten Sony exclusives sehen aber trotz schwächerer Hardware auf der PS4 Pro besser aus, als die allermeisten Xbox One X exclusives und auch besser, als die allermeisten Multiplattform spiele.

Die One X mag zwar die stärkere Hardware haben und Multiplattform Spiele in höherer Qualität darstellen können, als die PS4 Pro. Dafür investiert Sony aber auch mehr Geld in die Technik der Exclusives.


Ob heutzutage Spiele generell gut oder schlecht aussehen wird zunehmend zur Budgetfrage. Und hier lässt sich Sony nicht lumpen. Durch das, was bei den Exclusives an Aufwand betrieben wird, kann man die fehlende Rohleistung locker wieder wett machen. 
Oder anders herum. Was hilft die stärkste Hardware, wenn die Entwickler nur halbherzige Spiele "hinrotzen". 

Also wenn du von "enthusiast" und "bester Grafik" Sprichst, dann musst du die Playstation Exclusives mindestens genauso im Auge haben, wie die höhere Leistung der OneX (welche sie natürlich in quasi jedem Spiel zeigen kann).


Es bleibt natürlich trotzdem ne sehr schwere Entscheidung. Keine Frage. Schließlich werden die meisten Spiele die du spielst womöglich Multiplattform Spiele sein und keine Exklusivspiele. So betrachtet würde die OneX natürlich unterm Strich den größten Mehrwert bieten. Aber das muss man eben abwägen, ob einem die PS exklusives nicht doch leichte Abstriche bei Multiplattform Titeln wert sind...


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du dazu mal eine Quelle?
> Denn laut diesem Bericht hat sich an der Akku Kapazität nichts geändert:
> PS4: Sony stellt DualShock-4-Controller mit neuen Funktionen vor


Die Kapazität ist gleich, der Energiekonsum ist verringert. Beim V2 ist die LED z.B. insgesamt schwächer als beim Vorgänger, aber wohl noch kräftig genug, um von der Kamera erkannt werden zu können. Mit abgeschaltetem Lautsprecher und gedimmter Lichtleiste halten meine V2 gut 13-14 Stunden. Die V1 meiner vorherigen Playstation haben unter den gleichen Voraussetzungen etwa 10 Stunden mitgemacht. 

PS4-Controller: Akku-Laufzeit verlangern - so geht's - CHIP

Manche machen auch den Controller auf und klemmen die LED komplett ab, um die Laufleistung zu erhöhen. Wem das nicht reicht braucht seinen Controller nicht ungedingt an der Konsole anzuschließen. Ne Powerbank und USB Kabel z.B. erhöhen auch die Laufzeit..,

Mal nen Vergleich...
Mit den 2500mAH Batterien ausgestattet halten meine Xbox Controller rund 30+ Stunden. Der DS3 hielt fast genauso lange mit 1000mAh Akku...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (22. März 2018)

Dass der One Controller schwerer ist sollte normal sein. Seine Vibrationsmotoren sind auch stärker und vorallem 4 Stück mit den Impulstrigger.
Kenne einige Games auf beiden Platformen und das Feedback ist beim One halt mehr gegeben.

Von der Laufzeit ist drr DS4 V2 auch nicht viel länger. Selbst zwei Stück da. Vernünfige Akkus in One halten um einiges länger bei mir. oft 2-3 Tage mehr.

Gibt es für mich auch nichts was mich da umstimmt.

Form und Gewicht sind natürlich Geschmacksache. Ebenso die Anordnung von Stick und Button.
Für Prügler mag ich fast den DS4 lieber. Bei Shooter und Renngames ist der One etwas vorn.
Der Switch Pro hat auch was für sich und Läufzeit ist sehr hoch. Nur die digitalen Trigger sind halt nicht für alle Genre geeignet.

Am PC habe ich natürlich freie Wahl. Da ist es auch positiv das Arcade Stick und Lenkräder lönger unterstützt werden. Konsole bräuchte man wie Früher einen Adapter für die Controller.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Von der Laufzeit ist drr DS4 V2 auch nicht viel länger. Selbst zwei Stück da. Vernünfige Akkus in One halten um einiges länger bei mir. oft 2-3 Tage mehr.



Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.


Mit meinen allerdings nicht, aber kann auch Zufall sein, und ich hatte defekte Controller.  Weiterhin erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht in wieweit die Anordnung, oder Unordnung der Analogsticks bei den Xone Controllern bei Shootern, oder sonstigen Spielen von Vorteil sein soll. Und ich habe genügend davon auf den Boxen gespielt.

Nur um ein paar wenige Beispiele aufzuzeigen...


----------



## Cook2211 (22. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Mit meinen allerdings nicht, aber kann auch Zufall sein, und ich hatte defekte Controller.



Keine Ahnung was du mit defekt meinst. Bei mir ist es so, dass der DS V2 nicht signifikant länger durchhält als der V1 und beide so oder so deutlich weniger Laufzeit bieten als der One Controller, was sich eben mit den Erfahrungen von KuroSamurei deckt.



the_move schrieb:


> Die Kapazität ist gleich, der Energiekonsum ist verringert.



Du hattest allerdings behauptet, dass der V2 auch einen größeren Akku hat. Deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du hattest allerdings behauptet, dass der V2 auch einen größeren Akku hat. Deswegen meine Frage.


Wie gesagt, ich kann einen Unterschied feststellen, und ging davon aus, dass es sich um leicht leistungsfähigere Akkus handelt. Jedoch weisst anscheinend der V2 eine andere Energieeffizienz auf. Auch Youtuber wie der DrUnboxking weisen hin, dass die LED wohl eine andere ist als noch in V1. 

YouTube


----------



## Blackout27 (22. März 2018)

Mein V2 hält auch deutlich länger als meine anderen beiden V1 Modelle. Alle wurden gleich konfiguriert (Lichtleiste und co.). Keine Ahnung warum das so ist???
Eventuell macht der interne Akku bereits schlapp bei meinen beiden V1 Modellen. 

Meine beiden One Controller halten nochmals länger, gefühlt ewig im Vergleich zu meinen 3 Playstation 4 Controllern.


----------



## the_move (22. März 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Meine beiden One Controller halten nochmals länger, gefühlt ewig im Vergleich zu meinen 3 Playstation 4 Controllern.


Wie gesagt, ist klar, weil AA Akkus in der Regel rund 2400 mAh besitzen. Von Ansmann gibt es Mignon Akkus mit 2650 mAh garantierter Kapazität. Und die halten i.d.R. ewig. Aber ich muss sagen, die DS3 und 4 bei mir zeigten bisher über die Zeit auch kaum bis keine Verluste.

Mignon NiMH AA-Akkus im Vergleichstest › pocketnavigation.de | Navigation | GPS | Blitzer | POIs


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (22. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Mit meinen allerdings nicht, aber kann auch Zufall sein, und ich hatte defekte Controller.  Weiterhin erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht in wieweit die Anordnung, oder Unordnung der Analogsticks bei den Xone Controllern bei Shootern, oder sonstigen Spielen von Vorteil sein soll. Und ich habe genügend davon auf den Boxen gespielt.
> 
> Nur um ein paar wenige Beispiele aufzuzeigen...


 Allein gescheite Eneloop taugen was. Ich habe welche mit 2600 von Varta weil ich günstig rankomme. Die halten wie gesagt einiges länger durch.


Dass der One Controller bei Shootern halt gut sein kann liegt halt zum Teil bei mir an den besser geformten Trigger und der Impulsfunktion für die Simulation eines Abzuges. Vorausgesetzt Letzteres setzt ein Game ein. Allein bei Tomb Raider das Klettern ist so intensiver wenn man jetzt Schlag der Kletteraxt spührt.
Zudem gibt halt die stärkere Vibration bei Expolsionen und Treffer mehr Feedback.
Renngames hast ja auch durch die Trigger bessere Rückmeldung von Gas und Bremse.

Die Anordnung der Sticks bringt es halt dass der linke Daumen eine entspanntere Haltung hat. Stört oder merkt nicht Jeder. Dafür kommt man beim DS4 halt besser an Steuerkreuz.
Die Xbox Anordnung wird aber oft von Dritthersteller und jetzt Nintendo kopiert. So verkehrt den Geschack einuger Kunden zu treffen kann es nicht sein.

Ich komme mit jedem Controller zurecht. Je nach Gerne ist mut halt einer etwas lieber als der Andere.
Für mein Zocken angenehmer als die Haltung mit einer Tastatur. Maus wäre kein Problem auf Dauer. Aber bei M+T fehlt mit generell das Feedbsck durch Vibration.



the_move schrieb:


> Mignon NiMH AA-Akkus im Vergleichstest › pocketnavigation.de | Navigation | GPS | Blitzer | POIs



In dem Test haben die Ansmann Akku nach 1 Jahr nur noch 0% Kapazität. Scheinen wohl nicht zu lange zu halten über eine gewisse Zeit. Gut, wenn ich auf die EK Preise der Lieferscheine sehe und welche Spannen die haben wundert mich nicht wenn die nach einigen Monaten abbauen.^^


----------



## Chibs (23. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Dass der One Controller bei Shootern halt gut sein kann liegt halt zum Teil bei mir an den besser geformten Trigger und der Impulsfunktion für die Simulation eines Abzuges. Vorausgesetzt Letzteres setzt ein Game ein. Allein bei Tomb Raider das Klettern ist so intensiver wenn man jetzt Schlag der Kletteraxt spührt.
> Zudem gibt halt die stärkere Vibration bei Expolsionen und Treffer mehr Feedback.
> Renngames hast ja auch durch die Trigger bessere Rückmeldung von Gas und Bremse.


Die Impuls Trigger des Xbox One Controllers waren für mich in puncto Steuerung und Kontrolle das mit Abstand beste neue Feature seit Jahrzehnten (!). Ich habe damals ohne Witz eine Xbox One gekauft nur wegen diesen Impuls Trigger. Ich spiele Rennspiele sehr gerne und in DIRT Rally , Forza Motorsport bzw. Horizon wurden die Trigger so gut in Szene gesetzt dass ich mir extra deswegen die Xbox gekauft habe. Wenn man durch Schnee oder Schlamm fährt dann erzeugen die ein richtiges "Schlittern" was man beim Gas geben sofort spürt und ein wirklich fast optimales Feedback erhält. Auch LT lässt sich beim Bremsen deutlich schwerer drücken und simuliert das Blockieren der Reifen bei fehlenden ABS wirklich sehr gut  Diese Impuls Trigger würde ich sofort in jedes Spiel integrieren weil sie das Erlebnis deutlich verbessern. Bei Shooter das Treffer Feedback ist auch hervorragend. Leider kennen dieses neue Feature nur sehr wenige und ich würde mir das UNBEDINGT sofort auch auf der PS4 wünschen.

Also Leute -> Impuls Trigger beim Xbox One Controller sind ein absolutes Killer Feature. Unbedingt mal testen wenn man gerne Rennspiele oder Shooter auf Konsole zockt.


----------



## the_move (23. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> In dem Test haben die Ansmann Akku nach 1 Jahr nur noch 0% Kapazität. Scheinen wohl nicht zu lange zu halten über eine gewisse Zeit. Gut, wenn ich auf die EK Preise der Lieferscheine sehe und welche Spannen die haben wundert mich nicht wenn die nach einigen Monaten abbauen.^^


Ich besitze 12 AA Akkus von Ansmann die ich zwischen 2011 und 2012 kaufte, sowie 8 AAAs von 2017. Die funktionieren alle noch tadellos. 

Du solltest jedoch Kapazitätsverlust nicht mit Selbstentladung verwechseln. Ja, Ansmann Akkus entladen sich relativ schnell selbst, sind aber ohne Probleme wiederladbar. Sofern man 9-12 Monate als schnell ansieht. Falls aber tatsächlich Kapazität gemeint ist, ist das ein Irrtum.

Hier wird als Plus ebenfalla die Langlebigkeit erwähnt. AA-Akku Vergleich & Tests 2018 - Die 11 Top AA-Akkus

Dazu sei erwähnt, das Ansmann 2 Jahre Garantie auf die Akkus gibt. Das heisst verliert der Akku in einem Jahr derart an Kapazität oder Leistung bekäme man ihn ersetzt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. März 2018)

Gut, trotzdem etwas seltsam dass bei Dir da etwas anders sind als bei vielen Anderen.

Habe mir jetzt noch 4 Panasonic eneloop Pro mit gescheitem Ladegerät geordert. Einfach nur zum ausprobieren da ja die Laufzeit so schon recht lang ist beim Xbox Pendant.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. März 2018)

Ich würde auch aufgrund der Only Spiele zur PS4 greifen


----------



## the_move (23. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Gut, trotzdem etwas seltsam dass bei Dir da etwas anders sind als bei vielen Anderen.
> Habe mir jetzt noch 4 Panasonic eneloop Pro mit gescheitem Ladegerät geordert. Einfach nur zum ausprobieren da ja die Laufzeit so schon recht lang ist beim Xbox Pendant.



Bei den Ansmann Akkus? Nö! Wenn sie so derart schlecht wären, würde Alternate kein solch riesiges Sortiment von denen führen. In deren IT-Store und Entertainment Store in Linden dominieren die den Batterien/Akku Ständer. Außerdem hätten die ja ständig Garantiefälle, wenn die Dinge nach einem Jahr fertig wären, siehe 2 Jahre Garantie. In dem Falle hätten sie die ja längst aussortiert. Bei vielen anderen Akkus ist übrigens nur 6 Monate Garantie vorhanden, was der Gesetzgeber sogar billigt. 

Und auch Freunde von mir nutzen die Dinger für ihre Bluetooth Kopfhöhrer, Xbox Controller, und weiß der Geier was noch, und die sind auch alle voll zufrieden. Vielleicht haben die sich auch verschrieben und meinten 0% Verlust nach einem Jahr, sprich gleichbleibende Kapazität. Ansonsten ist diese Angabe absoluter Stuss. Mit den 2400ern und 2500ern von Ansmann bin ich zumindest bestens gefahren und habe seit Dezember 2011 ne Menge Geld für Batterien eingespart.

Sicher wird es in der Zwischenzeit bereits neuere und bessere Akkus geben. Aber warum soll ich die alten aufgeben, wenn sie noch tadellos arbeiten? Und nein, ich habe die Rechnungen nicht mehr als Beweis rumliegen. Rechnungen von Gegenständen, deren Gewährleistung rum ist hebe ich nicht auf, sonst bräuchte ich ein ganzes Zimmer als Archiv.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. März 2018)

Wir haben auch massenweise Ansmann im Unternehmen. Akku Reklamationen kenne ich jetzt auch nicht viele. Nur ihre Kabel scheinen ziemlich bescheiden zu sein. Ganzer Berg an defekten Teilen die bei mir landen.
Gibt ja immer Warengruppen die msl besser oder schlechter sind.

Jedenfalls bekommt man mit guten Akkus beim Xbox Controller gute Laufzeiten hin die bei mir zumindest wesentlich länger sind.

Aber sowas dürfte ja kein Grund für oder gegen eine Konsole sein. Mit drm DS4 kann man ja aich eine Zeit lang zocken. Wenn man Zwei hat wechselt man.


----------



## the_move (23. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch massenweise Ansmann im Unternehmen. Akku Reklamationen kenne ich jetzt auch nicht viele. Nur ihre Kabel scheinen ziemlich bescheiden zu sein. Ganzer Berg an defekten Teilen die bei mir landen.Gibt ja immer Warengruppen die msl besser oder schlechter sind.Jedenfalls bekommt man mit guten Akkus beim Xbox Controller gute Laufzeiten hin die bei mir zumindest wesentlich länger sind.
> Aber sowas dürfte ja kein Grund für oder gegen eine Konsole sein. Mit drm DS4 kann man ja aich eine Zeit lang zocken. Wenn man Zwei hat wechselt man.


Welche Kabel? Ich habe mir Dezember 2011 das Photocam IV Set von Ansmann gekauft. Enthalten waren das Ladegerät und 4 Akkus der maxE Serie mit 2500 mAh. Habe ich damals für ein Bluetooth Headset gekauft. Die Dinger habe ich bis heute und die sind einwandfrei. Für 21€ eigentlich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis. Dezember 2012 kaufte ich mir noch 8 weitere Akkus wegen der Xbox360 plus Zweites Headset. Darunter war auch ein Packen der 2500er Serie, die aber laut Hersteller angabe 2400 mAh hat. Da gabs ein Batteriepärchen, welches direkt defekt war, aber die bekam ich auch umgehend ersetzt. Die 100mAh Unterschied merkt man nicht großartig.

Wie gesagt, seit 5-6 Jahren im Einsatz und bisher kein Ersatz vonnöten. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach ein zumindest zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Jo, und bei den Xbox Controller halten die wirklich lange durch. Bei den Kopfhörern nicht ganz so lange (etwa 15 Stunden), aber ich denke, das liegt an der benötigten Leistung. 

Ich habe schon bei der PS3 einen Reservecontroller gehabt. Lohnt sich immer, auch wenn man Besuch da ist. Und der DS4 ist auch recht flott geladen.

....

Wie jetzt auf Youtube ständig Werbung für PUBG läuft...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Welche Kabel?



USB, Lightning, USB-C usw. Kommt halt darauf immer an welcher Zulieferant und wo man es herstellen lässt. Ist ja bei Hama und Co auch nicht anders. Manche Produktgrupoen sind wertiger als andere.
Ansamann schreibt die Sachen auch gesammelt dann gut. Rücknahme oder Umtausch ist da auch kein Problem.


----------



## sam10k (24. März 2018)

auf grund genügend sehr guter exklusives bisher und zukünftig, definitiv die ps4.
 wenn sony so weitermacht, würden viele sogar das doppelte für eine ps hinlegen.
selbst wenn einem nicht jeder exklusive zusagt, bleiben dennoch mehr als genug übrig, die den kauf der ps4 rechtfertigen.



> Ich spiele insgesamt auch lieber mit dem One Controller. Er liegt für mich einfach besser in den Händen. Zudem ist die Akkulafzeit der PS Controller mMn überhaupt nicht überzeugend.



es gibt für die ps4 mehr als genug alternative gamepads.


----------



## the_move (24. März 2018)

sam10k schrieb:


> es gibt für die ps4 mehr als genug alternative gamepads.


Gibt es nicht gar einen lizensierten Controller, dessen Kontrollen in etwa identisch angeordnet sind wie die eines Xbox Controllers. Nacon Revolution Pro, oder so ähnlich. Keine Ahnung, ob die was taugen, da ich keine derartigen verwende.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (24. März 2018)

Nacon konnte ich schon ausprobieren. Der hat die Anordnung. Ist halt nur Kabelgebunden. Version 1 konnte man nicht mal Headsets anschließen. Er geht, aber die Trigger hinten finde ich recht billig. Das wertige Gefühl von einem Xbox Controller ab Version 2 kam da bei mir nicht auf. Wirkt der original DS4 sogar hochwertiger in der Hand.
Aber wäre ein Alternative. Von Hori gibt es auch ein solches Stück was aber wie es scheint nicht gut bewertet wurde bis jetzt.


----------



## taller33 (24. März 2018)

So, mal ein Update. Ich habe mir heute für 300€ eine neue, ungeöffnete PS4 Pro per Kleinanzeige gekauft. Kann ich morgen abholen und ist sogar das neue Modell CUH-7116B


----------



## the_move (24. März 2018)

Für 300€ ist fair. Viel Spaß mit den neuen Spielsachen...


----------



## taller33 (24. März 2018)

Ist fair? Die ist nagelneu und noch verpackt. Dachte ich hätte hier einen richtigen Schnapper gemacht:-/


----------



## the_move (24. März 2018)

taller33 schrieb:


> Ist fair? Die ist nagelneu und noch verpackt. Dachte ich hätte hier einen richtigen Schnapper gemacht:-/


Das war jetzt "locker" dahergesagt. Natürlich ist das ein sehr gutes Angebot.

Nachtrag: Wichtiger ist aber, dass Du die Spiele günstiger einkaufst, denn auf lange Sicht macht das mehr aus bzgl. Einsparungen.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (24. März 2018)

300 Euro ist der normale Straßenpreis. Die Konsole gab es im letztem Jahr schon für 299 Euro bei einigen Angeboten. Genauer gesagt im letztem September und im Weihnachtsgeschäft.


----------



## the_move (24. März 2018)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> 300 Euro ist der normale Straßenpreis. Die Konsole gab es im letztem Jahr schon für 299 Euro bei einigen Angeboten. Genauer gesagt im letztem September und im Weihnachtsgeschäft.


Was soll denn ein Straßenpreis sein? Ja, hier und da gibt es immer wieder Angebote, aber die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung liegt offensichtlich weiterhin weit über 300€...leider!

Sony  PlayStation 4 (PS4) Pro 1TB ab 369,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## sam10k (25. März 2018)

> Die Kapazität ist gleich, der Energiekonsum ist verringert.



ja wegen neuerem bluetooth.
deswegen laufen die neuen dualshock 2.0 länger.

ich verwende für die ps4 slim ein  nacon-compact gamepad, das ich stark modifiziert habe.
meine zwei analog-sticks sind custom.


----------



## Shortgamer (26. März 2018)

Hab eine PS4 Slim, und werde sie demnächst gegen eine One X eintauschen.


----------



## taller33 (26. März 2018)

Und die Gründe dafür sind???


----------



## Shortgamer (27. März 2018)

..Bauchgefühl.

Können beide nahezu das selbe. 
Zusätzlich finde ich die UWP Spiele interessant. 
..Verknüpfung mit dem Tower
..Microsoft ist *nicht* grundsätzlich gegen Crossplay, wie Sony. (Aktuelles Beispiel: Fortnite)


Im Prinzip kann man sich die Frage doch selbst beantworten:
- Welche Konsole haben meine Freunde?
- Welche Spiele sind exklusiv?
- Habe ich spezielle Präferenzen?

Und zack hat man die Antwort.    
Immer dieses getue, als würde es eine Experten Meinung bedürfen.


----------



## the_move (27. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Zusätzlich finde ich die UWP Spiele interessant. .



Weil die DRMs von UWP schon einmal erfolgreich gecrackt wurden und die Inhalte zumindest auf Windows 10 funktionsfähig waren?


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

Warum zur Hölle sollte mich gecracktes DRM aus der Vergangenheit interessieren?
..und vor allem, kaufentscheidend sein?


Den Zusammenhang blick ich echt nicht.


----------



## the_move (28. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle sollte mich gecracktes DRM aus der Vergangenheit interessieren?
> ..und vor allem, kaufentscheidend sein?
> Den Zusammenhang blick ich echt nicht.


Naja, was war kann auch wieder werden. Und auch wenn das wieder einige abstreiten werden, kamen die Cracks der Xbox 360 ihrerzeit auch den Hardwareverkäufen zugute.  

Dieser Effekt wäre auch bei der One (X) zu erwarten, wenn besagtes eintritt. Und UWP wäre in diesem Falle das „Einlasstor“.

Ich bin halt ein Schelm, und denke mir Böses dabei.


----------



## Firefox83 (28. März 2018)

zur Umfrage, die Xbox interessiert mich nicht, und die PS4 Pro scheint laut zu sein. Ergo stand heute keins von beiden!!!


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Naja, was war kann auch wieder werden. Und auch wenn das wieder einige abstreiten werden, kamen die Cracks der Xbox 360 ihrerzeit auch den Hardwareverkäufen zugute.
> 
> Dieser Effekt wäre auch bei der One (X) zu erwarten, wenn besagtes eintritt. Und UWP wäre in diesem Falle das „Einlasstor“.
> 
> Ich bin halt ein Schelm, und denke mir Böses dabei.



Hä?
Und wenn ich sage "Ich kauf mir eine PS4 Pro", schreist du: "Nur weil man die bis FW 4.55 jailbreaken kann?" ...

Und PC Spieler: "....,weil es da dauerhaftes angebot an gecrackten Spielen gibt?"

Was ist denn das für eine Diskussionsgrundlage? Kann man so machen, ....


----------



## the_move (28. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Hä?
> Und wenn ich sage "Ich kauf mir eine PS4 Pro", schreist du:...


„b“ fehlt. Ich schreie nicht, ich schreibe. Auslöser war nicht der Begriff „Xbox One X“, sondern Dein Verweis auf UWP.  Hättest Du als Grund z.B. aufgeführt, dass es Dir darum geht die derzeit leistungsfähigste Konsole zu erwerben, wäre ich nicht auf einen solchen Gedanken gekommen. 

Zwischen der PS4 Firmware und UWP besteht zudem noch ein Unterschied, nämlich ein Mehraufwand auf seiten der PS4, falls man schon neuere Firmware aufgespielt hat, den NOR dump. Bei UWP liesse sich das gänzlich auf Software-Ebene lösen.



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Diskussionsgrundlage? Kann man so machen, ....


Bedenklicher finde ich Deine Reaktion. Es heisst nämlich: „Getroffene Hunde bellen.“ Und UWP, einst Windows Runtime ist nun für sich selbst wirklich keine Besonderheit, die hervorhebende Erwähnung finden müsste.


----------



## Shortgamer (29. März 2018)

Du bist echt ein Pfundskerl. 

Bleib wie du bist.. Du scheinst echt dazu zu stehen was du schreibst, das macht dich authentisch. 
..Auch wenns kompletter Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## the_move (29. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Pfundskerl.
> 
> Bleib wie du bist.. Du scheinst echt dazu zu stehen was du schreibst, das macht dich authentisch.
> ..Auch wenns kompletter Schwachsinn ist.


Ach, ist es das?
"Zoo Tycoon" im Netz: Piraten cracken Kopierschutz des Windows Store - Web › Copyrights - derStandard.de

Gehen wir mal weg vom leidlichen Thema Raubkopien. 
Viel Spaß beim Crossplay!
Sea of Thieves Already Has a Hacking Problem

Naja, wer es braucht!


----------



## Shortgamer (29. März 2018)

..so bisschen paranoid biste schon, gelle?

Nochmal. 
Warum sollte gecracktes DRM für mich nochmal die Kaufentscheidung gewesen sein? 
..und nicht eine jailbreakbare PS4, oder gleich gecrackte PC-Games?

..Ich find das interessant, wie man auf solch Ideen kommt. 


Ach, ich hab auch eine R9 290. Was hast du für eine Theorie warum ich mir diese gekauft habe?
..weil die wegen eines BIOS Updates als R9 390x schummeln ließ? 

Wenn ich Intel als CPUs empfehle, dann wirfst du in den Raum "Nur weil man den mit Spectre manipulieren kann?" ... Ich böser Bub könnte ja Speicheradressen auslesen and whatever.


..sowas gehört eigentlich professionell therapiert..


----------



## the_move (29. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> ..so bisschen paranoid biste schon, gelle?
> ...
> ..sowas gehört eigentlich professionell therapiert..


Donnerwetter! Bist Du da vom Fach? Musst Du ja sein, schließlich galten Ferndiagnosen bisher als fragwürdig.

Tja, es gibt unzählige Mogeleien, richtig! Ob Du einer von denen bist, die diese nun nutzen kann ich nicht sagen. Wäre ja auch eine Unterstellung. Jedoch ist UWP als solches  - gelinde gesagt - zu bescheiden, um dies als Kaufgrund für ne Xbox zu werten. Universal Windows Platform: Ein tot gerittenes Pferd? › Dr. Windows

Und wer Cheater unter den PC-Spielern vermutet ist also paranoid, ja? Sind ja schließlich nicht mal im Promille-Bereich.
More than 1 million PUBG cheaters banned in January alone - Polygon
Epic Games has been using private investigators to track down Fortnite cheaters | KitGuru
Fortnite - Epic einigt sich aussergerichtlich mit Cheater - GameStar
The Division: Selbst Cheater beschweren sich uber zu viele Cheater

Crossplay zum PC? Nein, danke!


----------



## Shortgamer (29. März 2018)

Ich bin raus. War lustig so lange es gedauert hat, aber solangsam frag ich mich, ob du mir nicht leid tun sollst.


the_move schrieb:


> Und wer Cheater unter den PC-Spielern vermutet ist also paranoid, ja?



Wie? 
Wieso sollen jetzt auf einmal PC-Cheater die sein, die paranoid sind? Warst du nicht eben noch bei der Xbox One X Verschwörungstheorie? 
Ich verstehe deine Gedankengänge echt nicht.

Ich hab gefrag ob DU paranoid bist. Eigentlich eine simpple JA/NEIN Frage.
Wie das jetzt schon wieder mit PC-Gamern und deinen Links zusammen hängt, fehlt mir echt der Aha-Effekt. Auch fehlt mir die Ausdauer hierfür. 

Meine eigentliche Frage bleibt aber noch eine Antwort schuldig. 


> Nochmal.
> Warum sollte gecracktes DRM für mich nochmal die Kaufentscheidung gewesen sein?
> ..und nicht eine jailbreakbare PS4, oder gleich gecrackte PC-Games?



..aber danke nochmal. 


PS: UWP eigentlich deswegen, damit ich als primärer PC-Spieler gewisse Spiele nicht doppelt kaufen muss, um sie auch auch unterwegs spielen zu können. Als iTüpfelchen sogar mit dem selben Speicherstand.
Aber ist auch nur ein Grund für die Xbox. Ich glaub ich habe auch verpasst das das hier ein Kaufempfelungstheard als ein Meinungstheard ist? Wie konnte ich das mit der angeschlagenen Umfrage nur falsch erkennen? Entschuldigung für mein Fauxpax.



the_move schrieb:


> Crossplay zum PC? Nein, danke!


Total Ontopic. ... Wenn schon, bleib beim Thema.
Dein Talent einfach komplett am Thema vorbei zu rennen.


----------



## the_move (29. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Wieso sollen jetzt auf einmal PC-Cheater die sein, die paranoid sind?


Ich fragte nicht, ob PC-Cheater paranoid sind. Ich fragte ob diejenigen per se paranoid sind, die vermuten, dass es Cheater gibt.


Shortgamer schrieb:


> Ich hab gefrag ob DU paranoid bist. Eigentlich eine simpple JA/NEIN Frage.


Da ich weder unter optischen noch akustischen Halluzinationen leide, noch das Gefühl habe, dass mich jemand verfolgt, dass ich verarme, oder derlei Dinge ist die Antwort Nein. Das einzige was ich gelegentlich habe ist Mißtrauen. Aber das ist nicht krankhaft.



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Total Ontopic. ... Wenn schon, bleib beim Thema.
> Dein Talent einfach komplett am Thema vorbei zu rennen.


Crossplay sehen doch einige als Kaufgrund, daher hat es Relevanz. Zumal, war das nicht einer der Aspekte, die Du zuvor nanntest?


Shortgamer schrieb:


> Zusätzlich finde ich die UWP Spiele interessant.
> ..Verknüpfung mit dem Tower
> ..*Microsoft ist nicht grundsätzlich gegen Crossplay, wie Sony*...


Soviel zum Thema „am Thema vorbeirennen“. Ich finde es gut, das Sony sich dem Crossplay mit PC-Spielern verwehrt, einfach weil es zu heikel ist.  Und UWP, bzw. Play Anywhere ist eigentlich so gesehen ein Argument gegen die Xbox. Wenn man bereits einen leistungsfähigen PC besitzt, was will man dann mit der anderen Hardware? Aus dem Grund gibt es ja die Überlegung Play Anywhere einzuschränken. Konsolen hatten und brauchten immer schon „Alleinstellungsmerkmale“.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. März 2018)

Sony verwehrt sich Cross Play? Zum PC? Wo? FF 14, SF V, Rocket League sind doch auch Cross Play. Sony will nur nicht im Moment mit MS.
Aber PC und Konsole sind schon länger bei einigen Games zusammen.
Jeder soll halt in den Optionen einstellen ob er will oder nicht.
Gibt genug Games wie Rennspiel oder Prügler wo die Hardware/Eingabe recht unerheblich ist.
Bei Koop Games ist es dich toll wenn man nicvt die gleiche Plattform braucht unter Freunden.

Cheater gibt es auf jeder Plattform. Auch auf Konsole können Bugs in der Software ausgenutzt werden oder mut Adapter oder speziellen Controller Vorteile genossen werden. Internet-Ping Beeinflussen geht da auch.
PC ist es natürlich leichter und weitreichender. Bis jetzt kam es für mich Online da nur unwesentlich mehr vor. Dass mal alle 10 Partien was sein kann ist halt gegeben. Wechselt man halt die Lobby oder Server.

Ich bin für Cross Play was beim Freundeskreis auch dankbar zu viel Spielspaß geführt hat.^^


----------



## the_move (30. März 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Sony verwehrt sich Cross Play? Zum PC? Wo? FF 14, SF V, Rocket League sind doch auch Cross Play. Sony will nur nicht im Moment mit MS.



Ist bis auf die paar Linux und (insert OS name here) Nutzer nicht MS und PC das Gleiche? Sicher, bei War Thunder gab es auch Crossplay zu PC und damit MS, aber ich bin generell nicht davon begeistert.

Auch war ich immer skeptisch gegenüber den iOS Spielen, die begannen Crossplay zu Android anzubieten...mit Recht. Die Qualität litt nämlich meist deutlich. 

Wem es gefällt, bitte! Aber ich mache einen Bogen um die betreffenden Titel.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (30. März 2018)

Es sollte halt immer Optional sein. Denn meiner Meinung nach soll Jeder auf was und wie er es gerne mag eben Zocken. Aber halt auch die Möglichkeit haben mit Freunden oder neuen Bekannten zusammen zu spielen ohne eine andere Hardware zu benötigen oder das Game 2x zu kaufen.

Sony hatte doch schon Cross Play und Cross Pay zwischen Playstation und Vita:

YouTube

Hier ist es ja eigentlich auch unausgewogen. Allein weil man mit einem richtigen Controller sicherlich Vorteile bei der Eingabe hat oder die ganze Darstellung bessere Optik und Performance bot.

100% geht eh nicht außer man hat wie bei E-Sport Tirmieren die Hardware komplett gleich. Selbst da hat der Faktor Mensch es schon geschafft zu tricksen wie man ab und an liest.
Aber ansonsten Spielen schon Faktoren wie TV/Monitor, PC Hardwardware, Standard Konsole vs Pro/X oder die jeweiligen eigenen Fähigkeiten rein.

Gerade Spiele wo man eher gemeinsam im Team Koop spielt dürfte es halt weniger ins Gewicht fallen.
Da steht der gemeinsame Spaß im Vordergrund.

Einfach den Leuten die Option lassen ob sie wollen (die ist ja meinst gegeben) und Keinem schadet es.


----------



## the_move (30. März 2018)

Mir ging es eher um die Häufigkeit der Manipulationen. Das ist bei Android eben öfter gegeben als bei iOS. Und für die Vita gab es mal ein Casing, welches zusätzliche Schultertasten bot und die Griffigkeit erhöhte. Sicher ist das nicht Ausgleich für alles.

Aber wie ich sagte, wer will, der soll.


----------

